# album art help?



## EmDub13 (Jun 13, 2011)

Can anybody help me with an easy way to get album art for the music that is already on my phone? I'm using omfgb on my DROIDX, if it makes a difference.


----------



## kazuki (Aug 15, 2011)

There's an app on the market lol. I believe its just called voer art downloader or something similar.

Sent from my HTC Vision using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## EmDub13 (Jun 13, 2011)

Thanks. I'm an idiot. I always assume something is going to be way more complicated than it really is. That was stupid easy.


----------

